# Lost motor



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lost a 25 hp motor on escamiba river its one of my buddy's motor. would any one be willing to dive and see if you could find it . we have boats to go out there and we know where the general area is and think its about 30 ft deep. Any help/advice is appreciated thanks.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I wouldn't be opposed to trying to look for it....with more divers of course... what do you mean by "general area", I wouldn't want to waste everyones time searching 5 miles of river?

Do you have anybody with sidescan that can go look for it and pinpoint the location?

That would be a pretty good ride for me but it sounds like fun.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

You are going to need a good sidescan machine!


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

I talked to a buddy who is out of town, but we will be glad to help you try and find it when he returns, but it will be end of the month though...We made a dive on the Escambia not long ago about 30ft deep...So let us know if we can help...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Shane, are you talking about Jeremy? if so we can use the Sidescan as well for an good training opp.... bjones, pm me some contact info and we will put something together for you and ESAR can get a little training out of it and hopefully do you some good.....


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, that's right...I talked with him this morning and he said he would call you...I am on night shift this week...can't help friday but will be glad to any other day...Let me know if ya need help...Getting my paperwork together for you/ESAR...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Clint, while you're at it see if you can find the missing blades off my prop.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to ask. how did you lose a motor?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> Clint, while you're at it see if you can find the missing blades off my prop.


:lol: :lol: :lol: ...Now thats funny!!!!.....
Seriously though I wasn't going to mention ESAR earlier, but they ARE probably the only hope for finding that motor......good traing as well .....cold, uncompensated work as usual......a nice donation to ESAR might be apprectiated later if all works out.:whistling:


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

no woryz said:


> Shane, are you talking about Jeremy? if so we can use the Sidescan as well for an good training opp.... bjones, pm me some contact info and we will put something together for you and ESAR can get a little training out of it and hopefully do you some good.....


You beat me to it! You were about to get a call With that suggestion. Jim I think your s.o.l brother! Good luck on Locating the motor have fun be safe and wish I could be there!


----------



## bjones20 (Mar 3, 2011)

Realtor said:


> I have to ask. how did you lose a motor?


fell off the boat just came out of quinttet lake where there's 3 million logs, turned the motor one side poped up and down it went.It should have been bolted to the boat but it wasnt.


----------

